# Sticky  Link to major vet info site



## moopups

While this site is for Florida, there are national service organizations also listed: http://www.vvof.org/vvoflink.htm Information is relevant to all era vets every where. A very encompassing page of info sources.

Feel free to post your info sites here if it is not covered by this list of sites.


----------



## Kirk

I didn't see a link for www.hadit.com . They are a group of veterans who have Had It! with the VA. If you have a claim for service connection or other issues with the VA then this is a site with lots of info, links and a discussion board which is very active.

Kirk


----------



## moopups

There are 16 new sites within this listing if you wish to rewiew.


----------



## IMP

I was wondering about a guy I used to know, he served in Nam, in the Navy. We were very close for a while. He just up and disappeared though, that was over 20 years ago, and I still think of him, I wish I knew how to find him, I have looked on websites, but never came up with anything. I would love to talk to him again. Any ideas on how to locate a navy guy? He was originally from Arizona, and would be about 60 years old now.


----------



## moopups

A good place to start looking is 'www.veteransearch.com'


----------



## IMP

thank you Moopups, I'll give that a try.


----------



## MyCharmingLife

I couldn't get either sites you guys listed to work.


----------



## netandtim

Looking for old military friends?

The Marines Corps originally had a website that is basically a "my space" type of forum where you can have your own area and use them to find each other. Both DH and I have been "found" by some old friends as well as looking up some folks.

I knew that the USMC and the Navy had a site. Now it looks like the USAF has one and the Army's should be up soon.

http://www.togetherweserved.com

Hope this helps get some lost buddies back together....
Net


----------



## time

Hadit.com was instrumental in getting me the information I needed for my claim. My 14 year struggle with the VA ended with the help of Hadit.


----------



## lraiser

This VA site contains the manual that the VA employees must follow. As you look through it you will see the steps and procedures that they follow. 

Compensation and Pension 
Is the M21 Manual

http://www.benefits.va.gov/WARMS/Site_Map.asp

To get advice from the people that have gone through the VA process, I would *HIGHLY* suggest this site. When I was on there alot, it was mostly Viet Nam vets.

http://vets.yuku.com/directory

Thank You for serving, and I hope the sites help you as much as they did me.

Welcome Home!

PS; God Bless Chesty Puller..where ever you are!


----------



## sapphira

The ELKS in Easton, MD, have a member who collects clothes and things for Veterans, and he takes them himself - don't know which facility he takes them to, but I understand this is a very serious and heartfelt duty he has. I may check at any Elks around here and see if they have someone who does this. My husband is gone now but he was a VietNam vet. s.


----------



## lraiser

Info for Homeless Vets, or a soon to be homeless Vet here is a publication with available resources for Vets. 

Homeless Veterans Info from the American Legion

http://www.legion.org/sites/legion.org/files/legion/publications/homeless_vet_handbook.pdf


----------



## Tomthearcher

moopups said:


> While this site is for Florida, there are national service organizations also listed: http://www.vvof.org/vvoflink.htm Information is relevant to all era vets every where. A very encompassing page of info sources.
> 
> Feel free to post your info sites here if it is not covered by this list of sites.


Thank you for the link, I have found some very valuable information there. Now IF I can just get a copy of my DD214.


----------



## goodatit

moopups said:


> While this site is for Florida, there are national service organizations also listed: VVOF Links Page Information is relevant to all era vets every where. A very encompassing page of info sources.
> 
> Feel free to post your info sites here if it is not covered by this list of sites.


info is one thing. try getting something taken care of. i have to use marshfield,mo. va. some of the most worthless people in mo. i use them because they are the closest to me. all the others are day trips.


----------

